# Introducing our Groovy Babies!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Introducing (from left to right) Olaf (buck), Elsa (doe), Anna (doe), and Kristoff (buck). It was cold out when they were born. Ya know - so we were afraid they might be FROZEN. *wink*wink*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

And only a few hours later we greeted our 2 new LaMancha does: Ebony and Topaz.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

YAY babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

❤


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow gorgeous and super cute! And of course, GROOVY


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!! Congrats


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Aww. They're all adorable! I'm an ND raiser, but now I want a LaMancha


----------



## kevinbuck (Mar 28, 2018)

Very cute kids....we have 3 LaManchas/Saanen cross kids too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Aww. They're all adorable! I'm an ND raiser, but now I want a LaMancha


Well, now. I happen to know someone with 2 VERY GROOVY LaManchas that may be for sale.  And I am married to a man who would LOVE an excuse to take a road trip out west.

Will they let us keep Goat kids in State and National Parks?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Well, now. I happen to know someone with 2 VERY GROOVY LaManchas that may be for sale.  And I am married to a man who would LOVE an excuse to take a road trip out west.
> 
> Will they let us keep Goat kids in State and National Parks?


Ha ha. I wish! I have so many ND's right now, but maybe when I move to a bigger place someday We do not have many Lamancha breeders in our area You should definitely come visit MT, though! It's a great place to be.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Totes adorbs!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are all absolutely precious! It just amazes me that a goat can have that many babies! To me it seems almost as surprising as a person having quads!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> They are all absolutely precious! It just amazes me that a goat can have that many babies! To me it seems almost as surprising as a person having quads!


 I know. They're only 2 days old and I keep looking at them and thinking, "How in the world did they fit inside my little Nigerian?????"


----------



## Rondo's ridge (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## TotesMaGoats4 (Apr 10, 2018)

All such cuties!! Can't wait for my first round of kidding! Owned goats for a while and now branching into the breeding and kidding part!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

YAY YAY YAY! Congrats on your cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Lola had a buck and a doe right around supper time. They were HUGE! More pics tomorrow...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!:kid2::kid3:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's a better look at the two newest. First up is Aladdin. He's super flashy!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Then we have Jasmine. At first glance she's just a dark buckskin. But under that lighter fir she has dark moonspots!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

And here they are together - just because...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool markings!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Love the ears. They are so cute


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

wifeof1 said:


> Love the ears. They are so cute


I know. Me too. I keep thinking they look like "The Flying Nun" from my childhood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My youngest daughter had her epic 17th birthday party on Saturday. Ditza decided to make the party even more amazing by having her babies live in front of all the teens! Our newest additions are named for the (middle) names of two of the party attendees: The girl is Claire (My older daughter may be keeping her!) and the very handsome boy (black and white) is Stratton. They both have blue eyes!


----------

